# 4th I've at 43 but great responder.



## FerranteMaria (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello, can anyone give me some advice.?
I'm ready to start cycle 4 and really know if anyone has had some success?
I had 2 cycles at 39 and 40 and had a beautiful baby girl who will be turning 3 very soon.
We have just had a bfn cycle but I responded really well with 9 eggs from 1 ovary and 5 fertilised eggs, which there were 3 perfect grade 1 eggs.
Not the doctor says I have very good egg reserve left and we are thinking about the 3 cycle with create, but I'm scared and wanted to hear from anyone who has had good success at 43, of should I count my blessings and give up?


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I had success at 43.5 and like you had good egg reserves. It was a frozen embryo that gave us the bfp. The 6 embryos transferred during the 2 fresh cycles all gave chemical pregnancies. However doctors advised us that chances of conceiving naturally were equal to that of a 3rd cycle succeeding....we were not going to do a 3 rd cycle. It was a great surprise that the FET of 1 embryo worked.
So your chances a of success are low but it can work. Really it's a balance of finances,how emotionally cut out you are to undergo IVF and whether you will have regrets if you don't do a further cycle. ...good luck. 
I did not vote in your poll as the situtation is not black and white and probably the sensible thing to do is not cycle ...but I'm so glad we did at age 43. Good luck.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I cycled with a 45 yr old lady doing own egg and she got pg and did great so I'd go for it after all you have the reserve x


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

I cycled at 43, also have good reserve and got success!


----------



## FerranteMaria (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you guys for all your help.  I have indeed decided to cycle and have just finished my 4th go at mild IVF.
Unfortunately the mild low doseage turned out to give me 15 eggs and 10 fertilised with 7 waiting in a freezer.  Was due to start cycle again this month but have been in so much pain that I have decided that if there is not a good egg in my 7 Frosties, than there never will be. Will give me body a few months rest and will see if any of my Frosties work.  Thanks everyone for the positive help  ;


----------



## concho007 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello

I am 45 and my wife is 42 (43 in March) we are currently on our 2ww for our 7th go at IVF, first 5 at the Agora in Hove last 2 at the Lister (We wouldn't go anywhere else now by the way they are beyond excellent) 

Wife got pregnant on the first go just over 2 years ago but then we had to have a termination after approx. 14 weeks which was heart breaking. 

Various different results egg wise amh was about 8.5 about 2 months ago. Only got 5 eggs out this go and only 1 fertilized after 3 days (with imsi) it was a grade 1 egg with 8 cells so we decided to take a chance and go for blastocyst which was implanted back in on Sunday. 

The whole thing so far has cost us a lot of tears and just under £50,000 but we are in it until they say stop its a waste of time or until we have a baby! 

Good luck in what ever you decide, I'll let you know if we have success (22nd)


S & S


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds like you got a good crop but possibly a bit of OHSS (I've had it several times so I sympathise). I cycled at 41 and got pg and miscarried and cycled at 42 and got pg and we are due in February. I'm a good responder too so I voted yes.....you do need to be emotionally resilient though as at our age it's not easy and our eggs *can* be poor quality with the wrong protocol (or even the right one) so we just have to be ready to take a few knocks.  Good luck when you go for FET  

Grey xx


----------



## msparos (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

I think you should go ahead!! 

I'm a little complicated!!! We had 5 embryos frozen at 39 before my chemo started. I was diagnosed with lymphoma and I had a 14cm tumour across my liver. I have a complicated immune system aswell and I take steroids and immune suppressants daily. So I have to get the nod from various departments if I'm to go ahead with anything including IVF.

I had 2 embryos inserted in Feb 2014 and one stuck and my miracle (fabulous) daughter was born in Nov 2014. Although I don't ever think 2 were inserted it. There was a problem with the needle and my bladder was too full etc. It took 45 mins and another consultant to finally insert the embryo. As our daughter is now one I'm ready to start again (!!!!!!). I will be 43 in January and we have 3 embryos left - 2 high grade and one low grade. I'm waiting for an appt in the New Year and hopefully plan to start August or Sept. I know my reserve was taken when I was 39 so I'm hoping and praying its going to ok.

Both my husband and I are obviously older parents and my husband is 5 years older than me. We would like her to have a sibling but as always we are very relaxed about it all. My cancer treatment was hell on earth and I feel I can over come anything now even if the IVF doesn't work. I have heard of friends of friends not giving it that "final go" and have regretted it. 

I wish you all good luck and take every day as it comes.

xx


----------



## FerranteMaria (Feb 20, 2012)

Guys, thank you so much for all your kind responses and help.
I did In fact suffer from OHSS and you ask yourself why do we put ourselves thought so much pain, only to fail, but then I think there has to be one good egg left In us. 
007 I just spoke to a customer of mine, who at 46 has just had her second child with her own eggs at 46, and she has a 2 year old, they were the people to tell me to not give up. 
I had my daughter at 40 and she was a lucky egg, keep looking for them and I'm sure 1 will come along.
Have decided to read until March, than hope there is that lucky egg in the lucky 7, if not at least I can say I tried.
Good luck with number 2 spares, I hope you get number 2, after what you have been though, you deserve it.
Everything does happen for a reason.


----------



## FerranteMaria (Feb 20, 2012)

S and s. Did you have good news?  Praying you did.


----------



## FerranteMaria (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow blondie. Identical twins at 43, that really has given me hope, as I have seem to given up, even knowing I have 7 eggs waiting.  Congratulations on the boys.  So glad you all give me hope.  X


----------

